# Login Probleme auf der Buffed HP



## Natálya (19. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen!
Ich hab nun schon seit längerem login Probleme. Und zwar sieht das bei mir so aus wenn ich buffed.de öffene:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Cookies habe ich aktiviert genauso den Auto-Login.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, es ist irgendwie nervig jedes Mal erst auf Abmelden zu klicken um sich dann neu anmelden zu müssen.

Grüße
Nata


----------



## Ocian (19. Juni 2008)

Lösche einmal den Cache von deinem Browser sowie alle cookies die Buffed.de betreffen. Danach solltest du sofort eine Änderung bemerken.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Juni 2008)

zu finden unter "Extras->Private Daten löschen"


----------



## Natálya (19. Juni 2008)

Hi,
habe so wohl Cache als auch Cookies gelöscht, hat leider nichts gebracht. =(


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe so wohl Cache als auch Cookies gelöscht, hat leider nichts gebracht. =(



Nutzt du eine bestimmte Sicherheitssoftware - Beispielsweise von Norton? Einige Firewalls bzw. Sicherheitspakete blockieren gern mal Cookies bzw. verkürzen deren Lebensdauer.
Falls ja: Nicht abschalten ;-)  aber mal die Einstellungen prüfen, ob man bestimmten Seiten etc. "mehr" erlauben kann.


----------



## Rilgamon (21. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nutzt du eine bestimmte Sicherheitssoftware - Beispielsweise von Norton? Einige Firewalls bzw. Sicherheitspakete blockieren gern mal Cookies bzw. verkürzen deren Lebensdauer.
> Falls ja: Nicht abschalten ;-)  aber mal die Einstellungen prüfen, ob man bestimmten Seiten etc. "mehr" erlauben kann.



Bei mir kommt Avira zum Einsatz und ich kann den Fehler nur bestätigen.
Tritt bis jetzt auch nur auf buffed.de auf. Ist ziemlich bescheuert als Premiumgast begrüsst zu werden.
Passiert sowohl mit IE und Firefox (2 und 3).


----------



## Natálya (21. Juni 2008)

Ja genau, hab au nur Avira.
Teilweise funktionierts jetzt auch, aber nicht wirklich oft... =(


----------



## Natálya (26. Juni 2008)

Also 1. /push
2. Leider hat sich nichts verbessert, ich werde immer noch mit "Hello Guest (Premium)" begrüßst
3. Hab ich jetzt auch noch weitere Login Probleme in dem Sinne, dass:

Fehlerhafte Eingabe:
In der Datenbank ist kein Mitglied unter den angegebenen Anmeldedaten verzeichnet.

mein Name nicht erkannt wird. Wenn ich's oft genug probiere komme ich dann irgendwann doch rein, also der Name ist 100% richtig geschrieben. Vielleicht liegt's am Akzent, ich weiß es nicht, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Edit: Noch was anderes, ich kann die buffed Show nicht anschaun, da steht dran, dass sie Donnerstags startet Premium Mitglieder sie aber schon am Mittwoch sehen können. Bei euch auch?


----------



## Rilgamon (27. Juni 2008)

Schade, das Schweigen und Ausbleiben einer Besserung deute ich mal so, dass ihr euch nicht für
eure Premiumkunden interessiert ... bzw glaubt der Fehler liegt nicht bei euch.


----------



## Noodlez (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte den Fehler auch Gestern. Bei mir ging er von allein wieder weg, ich glaube das ist nur ein Anzeigefehler.

Klick mal auf "MyBuffed" unter dem "Guest(Premium)". Dann kam ich auf mein Buffed Profil und mein richtiger Name stand wieder oben im Loginkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rilgamon (27. Juni 2008)

Nee, das ist leider kein Anzeigefehler ... und der User 0  erzeugt auch einen schönen 
Datenbankfehler.


----------



## cM2003 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

Hab nun seit ein paar Wochen das Problem, dass ich nicht auf der buffed-Seite eingeloggt bleibe.

Nutze den Firefox 3 und den Haken hab ich natürlich auch gesetzt. Cookies sperren tu ich auch nicht.

Hat jemand Rat?

Gruß,
cM


----------



## EvilDivel (29. Juni 2008)

Habe das selbe Problem bleib 24 Stunden eingeloggt dann steht in der Übersicht Willkommen Guest (Premium) und nach einmal aktualisieren ist die Loginbox wieder da.
Zudem werden Umlaute falsch dargestellt z.B. bei den Bosskills (Düsterbruch usw.).


----------



## Ocian (29. Juni 2008)

Das Cookie (oder der?) scheint im FireFox 3 nur eine 24stunden gültigkeit zu haben. Wodran das liegt kann ich jedoch auch nicht sagen. Im FireFox 2 funktioniert es ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (29. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das Cookie (oder der?) scheint im FireFox 3 nur eine 24stunden gültigkeit zu haben. Wodran das liegt kann ich jedoch auch nicht sagen. Im FireFox 2 funktioniert es ohne Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe das Problem aber nur auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch mal nachgeuckt
Cookiename: buffed_prestitial_time
Gültig bis: Montag, 30. Juni 2008 01:53:44

Und dann bleibt halt noch das Problem mit den Umlauten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens gibt es in meinen myBuffed Einstellungen einen Punkt premium ich bin aber kein Premium User. 

Dein Abonnement ist aktiv bis zum:  	
Du nutzt den folgenden Premium-Typ:

steht aber nichts hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hab nun mal folgendes probiert:
Ich bin über about:config in die Konfiguration gegangen. Such dort die Strings network.cookie.lifetimePolicy und network.cookie.lifetime.days

Für Policy habe ich 3 gewählt - Cookies sind so lange gültig, wie unter network.cookie.lifetime.days festgelegt.
Für Lifetimedays habe ich einfach mal 1000 gewählt, 90 sind Standard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe kA, ob das was gebracht hat, werde ich dann die Tage wohl sehen Oo


----------



## Natálya (30. Juni 2008)

@ Rilgamon: also cih bin kein Premiumkunde von daher heißt es wohl eher "nicht Premiumkunden".
Allerdings will und kann ich nicht darüber urteilen, ob buffed sich nicht für seine nicht Premiumkunden interessiert, glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Leider finde ich's auch sehr schade, dass von buffed Seiten eher weniger zu hören ist. Weil irgendwie nervt es schon wenn ich mich ständig neu einloggen muss.


----------



## Natálya (30. Juni 2008)

*bitte löschen, danke*


----------



## cM2003 (30. Juni 2008)

Also das mit dem Ändern von Policy und Lifetime hat nix gebracht...

Ich nutze Kaspersky InternetSecurity 8, es würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenn es ausgerechnet und ausschließlich bei buffed.de der Fall ist...
Ok, bei wer-kennt-wen.de ist es ähnlich, aber da liegt es glaube ich (auch) an der Page.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Ändern von Policy und Lifetime hat nix gebracht...
> 
> Ich nutze Kaspersky InternetSecurity 8, es würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenn es ausgerechnet und ausschließlich bei buffed.de der Fall ist...
> Ok, bei wer-kennt-wen.de ist es ähnlich, aber da liegt es glaube ich (auch) an der Page.



Ich kenne das Phenomen ansonsten nur von Norton Internet Security, das killt aber schon nach der aktuellen Session Cookies, also nach dem Schließen des Browsers. Die Life-Time der Cookies ist eigentlich hoch gesetzt und wird beim nächsten Auto-Login erneuert, wenn man nicht grade eine Woche uneingeloggt ist.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> @ Rilgamon: also cih bin kein Premiumkunde von daher heißt es wohl eher "nicht Premiumkunden".
> Allerdings will und kann ich nicht darüber urteilen, ob buffed sich nicht für seine nicht Premiumkunden interessiert, glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Leider finde ich's auch sehr schade, dass von buffed Seiten eher weniger zu hören ist. Weil irgendwie nervt es schon wenn ich mich ständig neu einloggen muss.



Wir würden Euch ja gern den ganzen Tag bei jedem neuen Beitrag beiseite stehen, jedoch sind wir nunmal leider kein 100-Köpfiges Support- und Programmier-Team. Jede Antwort kostet Zeit, die dann für die Prüfung und Behebung der von uns aufgenommenen Fehler nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Das ist dann wie in der Politik, es wird viel diskutiert, aber nichts passiert. 

Uns ist bewusst, das es auch einige Probleme gibt, die schon seit Monaten nicht berücksichtigt wurden, jedoch werden die nicht ignoriert, nur Priorisiert.

Manche Dinge beantworten wir individuell, das meiste wird aber gelesen, aufgenommen und je nach Priorität ggfs. gleich bearbeitet. Für einen 1on1-24/7-Support sind wir personell nicht ausgestattet - Support ist eine Zusatzleistung, das Support-Forum wird, wie schon so oft Erwähnt zum Festhalten von Fehlern genutzt und hier können sich User auch gegenseitig helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch vereinzelt Moderatoren, die technisch etwas affiner sind, helfen hier gern aus (Ocian beispielsweise), was aber ebenfalls als User-Support zu werten ist, da Moderatoren unentgeltlich, freiwillig helfen und keine Pflicht-Supporter darstellen.


----------



## cM2003 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habs mal bei Kaspersky überprüft und es gibt die Möglichkeit die Gültigkeit zu regulieren, allerdings ist diese so eingestellt, dass die Seiten das quasi selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Rilgamon (1. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für einen 1on1-24/7-Support sind wir personell nicht ausgestattet



Das erwarte ich auch nicht. Aber wenn die erste Antwort lautet: Schau mal ob der Fehler bei
dir liegt und ihr währenddessen feststellt ups, is ja doch unser Code der die Browser (der Fehler
tritt übrigens bei mir auch im IE 7 auf, nicht nur FF3) zum Stolpern bringt wäre eine kleine Info
doch schön ...


----------



## EvilDivel (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das Problem auch in allen Browsern aber komischerweise nur auf Buffed.de auf allen anderen Seiten bleib ich angemeldet.
Hab auch nur AntiVir drauf.


----------

